# Web Development > JSP about WEB-INF folder

## zurfudeen

hi,
the WEB-INF folder in Jsp contain which jar and xml files.

----------


## deeptiagrawal

WEB-INF folder contains Wex.xml,Strut-config.xml,all the TLDs etc,.class files, libraries etc.

----------


## zurfudeen

if i am want to master in java then in which porttion i have to concentrate more in java

----------


## sasudhar

hi,in tomcat web.xml is enough for jsp pages

----------


## deeptiagrawal

No you need a struts-config file also which specifies the action class & action form name. The struts config determines the path of a Jsp page once a jsp page is being submitted & u need to the mention the path of this struts config file in your web.xml. I hope this will solve your query.

----------


## sasudhar

hi deepthi, i said in page centric(jsp only) architecture,for servlet centric only we are going for framework(struts-config.xml and struts.jar).

For Page centirc - web.xml(Mandatory),Vendor specific files like weblogic.xml is optional one...

----------


## venkatadpvusala

Ok //... I dont know this clause

----------

